# Social Work Job Sponsorship



## aus2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Social Work Sponsorship*

How difficult is it to get state sponsorship for child protection positions? I am considering applying for positions with NT, VIC, WA, NSW, and ACT. I have over 7 years of child welfare experience in the USA and I will complete my Masters in Social Work in May. My family of four is hoping to move to Australia by August.


----------



## Tysonian (Jan 11, 2012)

I am beginning to look into this myself as both my partner and I are social workers in the UK. What I do know is that you may benefit from having your qualifications assessed by the Australian Association of Social Workers (AASW) as social work posts will tend to advertise requesting 'eligibility' to be a member of AASW. You may also wish to check government websites for vacancies and other aussie job sites:

AASW - Australian Association of Social Workers
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ Jobs.com.au
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Home

Hope this is useful, and if you happen to find out more I would certainly be interested in learning!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys I'm your resident social worker mod so fire away with any questions lol

aus2012 when you say sponsorship you mean from an employer? The only states who will offer employer sponsorship are Victoria, which I wouldnt touch with a barge pole! Terrible pay and conditions, like working in the dark age with no structure or leadership! 
An NT, which offers better pay, marginally, but can come with car and home allowances BUT it's mostly working in the outback with the aboriginal communities. Great my sort of thing but its tough, nothing like you'd experience in the UK or USA. The problems, cultural issues and communitty wide problems are deep and would desrve more pay imo. 

NSW pays pretty well but wont sponsor. And look for job titles other than social worker, seems Australia wide only the health authorities titles them 'social worker' you'l find case manager, support etc etc.

Social work in Australia is very different, much of it being provided by Non Government Organisations. Think Camerons big society and you've got it, the pay is terrible, less than $50000 a year in most cases!!!!

And AASW grrrrr I hate them. I didnt need to get my skills assessed because I have a spouse visa not skilled. But when a post says 'must be eligible to join AASW' that means you must get your skills assessed by them even if you dont need to for your visa! 
The explanation I was given by NSW Health was that they do not have the capability to assess the qualifications of people, especially those from overseas. As there is no Government regulating body as there is in the UK they use AASW as a bench mark. So AASW charge you $800 for the pleasure and are very fussy. I was shocked that some Australian students wouldnt even get eligibility because they studied the wrong course or at the wrong university even though it was a legit uni and a social work course. But apparently the Government are bringing in formal regulation soon, which they are happy about.

And I'll stop rambling and leave you some job sites.......

Infoxchange Australia

http://www.dhs.vic.gov.au

ABRS Socialworks - Home

Home Page - McArthur.com.au

NCOSS - Council of Social Service of New South Wales - Community Jobs


----------



## aus2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Recruitment for Overseas Social Workers*

Yes, I am seeking employer sponsorship. NT, ACT, VIC, and WA are recruiting overseas social workers for positions in child protection. I am seriously considering applying to NT, VIC, and WA. I am trying to ensure that my hubby will be able to find a job, which will mostly be capable in VIC and WA. He is an analytic chemist with a BA in environmental science.

Why is VIC so terrible? We are considering moving to Geelong/Torquay area.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Aus2012, I hope you guys get it


----------



## Tysonian (Jan 11, 2012)

Sugarman Group may also be able to assist by the looks of things:

www.sugarmangroup.com.au

they specialise in recruiting social workers from the UK, so may be able to adapt to social workers from US.


----------



## whudndahell7 (Jan 24, 2012)

*sponsorship*

OK, I worked in Australia in Child Protection. Here is the scoop.
Yes, out of all the states, Victoria would be last on my list to work. The reason why is that it is the lowest paying state for social workers. When I say lowest paying, this is in relation to the rest of Oz. As far as usa, it pays more. LOL

If you were to work in any other state, you will make about 12-15 thousand more than you will in Victoria. The reason being is that in Victoria, you only need a 2 year credential to do social work, or better yet, welfare work. Social work is what you do for the federal government case managing welfare receipiants on centrelink payments.

But, Victoria will be the easiest place to get a 457 visa (sponsorship visa). Now, I will let you know, do not take any position in Gippsland. Management is HORRIBLE!!!!!!! Geelong is cool as it is only a 45 minute train ride from North Melbourne. Also, Geelong is considered a regional area, so you can apply for permanent residency after 90 days if the compant decides to keep you. 

If you accept any position in a regional area, you can apply for PR after 90 days. Now, when I was working in Victoria, it was taking 6 months to get PR after you applied. But the catch is that the PR is attached to the position you are currently employed. If you leave that employer, you lose your PR. After 2 years of being awarded PR, if you have stayed with the same employer, you are eligible for PR without any resterictions. You can keep your PR as long as you reside in Australia 2 out of every 5 years.

Now, Northern Territores are sponsoring people, but this is HARD!!!!!!!!!!! welfare work unless you are in Darwin. I will give you contact names for headhunting agencies that are recruiting for Social Workers that will be sponsored.

These are for Northern Territory

Kate Taylor

Senior Account Manager: Social Work, Psychology & Counselling

Tel: 02 9549 5700

Fax: 02 9690 1382


Julian Williamson on (02) 8083 8909 

reed global or reed healthcare



For Victoria

Australian Office - Melbourne
amicus recruit Pty Ltd
16 Macquarie St
Prahran Vic 3181 Australia

Phone: + 61 3 9530 2433
Fax: + 61 3 9530 2500

Lauren Over is contact person


----------



## whudndahell7 (Jan 24, 2012)

*more info*

Ok, in Victoria I did not have to get my crediential assessed by AASW as I did not have a Social Work degree. DHS did not ask for any assessment. But, if you dont have social work degree, and they ask for an assessment, you will have to get assessed by ACWA (australian Community Workers Association). If you have to get assessed, plese get assessment that covers both for ceredential and migration, it cost like 600 dollars.

NT is hard because you will work with Aboriginal community in child protection in the Never Never (out in the middle of nowhere). Even if you are in Alice Springs, you might hav eto drive 4 hours to your clients (you will get training in 4WD). 
Sometimes, you might have to even FLY to your clients. So if they try to sell you on NT, make sure you do your research as it aint easy in NT. LOL.

As for pay, I had 15 years experience in Social Work. They brought me in at Step 3level 5. That is the step below managing (Team Leader). I was making 70000 a year. Plus you get 9% extra of your salary for retirement fund. You will not be brought in as a TL because you have to learn The Act. Australia is a statutory based CP system. So you have State law to back up your decision to remove and/or keep a child in a home. Yes, most sponsored position will have you working in CP. Biggest complaint from everyone is that you do lots of court preparation in CP in Oz.

If you can, before your interview, go online and read The Act so you can be familiar with its contents. 

Now, if you are under the age of 31, you have another option available, that is working holiday visa. If you have this visa, you can get work with Queensland and WA. Reason being is that they want to see you in action in CP without having to sponsor you. Also, many people get sponsored, dont like it and leave after 6 months. So its a cost effective measure for these departments. If you do hang on after your year WH visa is finished, they will then sponsor you a 457 visa.

you can work all over Oz with a WH visa, but you have to be under 31 when you activate it. You apply for it online thru immigratiuon Australia. It costs no more than 400 dollars.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask as Ive been thru the process. 
OHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
Please have all your credentials certified bt JP or NP. And have it scanned as it will make process go quicker as they are doing everything by computer. Your visa will be electronically placed on your passport.


----------



## Gemma4 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey 

Yeah I worked in VIC for 6 months and although I really wanted sponsorship there was no way it was worth it. I worked in social work in the uk for over 3 years and working at DHS was a real eye opener as to how much child protection is in the dark ages.

Is that right that you can only get a sponsorship in VIC. Im sure i've heard of other people getting sponsorhips in QLD? Anybody know if you can get sponsorship through VIC health jobs or is it only child protection?


----------



## aus2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I keep hearing bad things about working for VIC. I am not sure about getting sponsorship in QLD. I am trying to stay in child welfare because it is the only experience I have as a social worker, plus I enjoy working with children. 

What is so bad about VIC? Are the caseloads high and short of staff? If so, I think I can handle it. I worked for a county here in the USA that had caseloads ranging from 30-40 per caseworker, plus I was on-call on the weekends.

We are really liking the Geelong and Frankston areas, but I am concerned about the negative information on VIC. I am still interested in applying to NT, ACT and maybe TAS. I did receive information from WA and they are only taking overseas applicants from the UK.




Gemma4 said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah I worked in VIC for 6 months and although I really wanted sponsorship there was no way it was worth it. I worked in social work in the uk for over 3 years and working at DHS was a real eye opener as to how much child protection is in the dark ages.
> 
> Is that right that you can only get a sponsorship in VIC. Im sure i've heard of other people getting sponsorhips in QLD? Anybody know if you can get sponsorship through VIC health jobs or is it only child protection?


----------



## aus2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will definitely start reading the Act. 

I am hoping to get the RSMS or 457 visa. I know NT, ACT, VIC and TAS are willing to sponsor for these visas. I hope I will be able to obtain a position with one of these states/territories. I am very disappointed that WA is not willing to sponsor anyone other than UK residents. I am hoping that i will be marketable as a good candidate for the child protection positions, especially since I have seven years of experience and will complete a master in social work in May.

My family is really excited about the possibility of moving to Australia. We just need to find employment and we are headed for the sunshine.






whudndahell7 said:


> Ok, in Victoria I did not have to get my crediential assessed by AASW as I did not have a Social Work degree. DHS did not ask for any assessment. But, if you dont have social work degree, and they ask for an assessment, you will have to get assessed by ACWA (australian Community Workers Association). If you have to get assessed, plese get assessment that covers both for ceredential and migration, it cost like 600 dollars.
> 
> NT is hard because you will work with Aboriginal community in child protection in the Never Never (out in the middle of nowhere). Even if you are in Alice Springs, you might hav eto drive 4 hours to your clients (you will get training in 4WD).
> Sometimes, you might have to even FLY to your clients. So if they try to sell you on NT, make sure you do your research as it aint easy in NT. LOL.
> ...


----------



## Patel7 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear members,
I am studying 2nd year master in Social Work in Australia, Sydney. Once I finish my degree, I am looking for Sponsorship anywhere across the Australia. I need help to know the sponsorship agencies or recruitment companies, which give sponsorship to the new graduate social workers. I am a student member with AASW, once I will complete my degree my membership will be convert into full membership. 
CAN ANYONE INFORM ME FROM WHERE I CAN GET THE SPONSORSHIP FOR A SOCIAL WORK JOB?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

There are no agencies who specifically sponsor overseas people. Sometimes Vic and NT government sponsor child protection social workers on 457 but that's it. As you might be aware most NGO are too small to sponsor, not enough money and don't spend enough on training.


----------



## Patel7 (Dec 29, 2012)

In Australia, if I want to apply for the skilled immigration, I have to assess my Social work qualification with AASW. IELTS 7 bands in Academic are requirement. This is very very difficult for me to achieve in one sitting. I could not find any other option rather than, 457, RSMS or ENS visa. For these categories, I need to find a sponsor who provides me job ownership (social work). I don't know is there any other Assessment Body except AASW can assess my degree or not. IF ANYONE KNEW COMPANIES, WHICH PROVIDE SPONSORSHIP, THEN, PLEASE LET ME KNOW. IT WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL FOR ME.

LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR RESPONSE


----------



## Patel7 (Dec 29, 2012)

*hi*

.Is it not possible in Rejional as well?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Not if you can not pass AASW assessment no. How do you think you can work with vulnerable people if you can not get the required english skills? You need to practice. There is no alternative assessor, most social worker would come on independent PR or 457, both need english language requirements. 

There are no companies that provide sponsorship, that is down to individual employers. Please stop shouting.


----------



## Patel7 (Dec 29, 2012)

In Australia, if I want to apply for the skilled immigration, I have to assess my Social work qualification with AASW. IELTS 7 bands in Academic are requirement. This is very very difficult for me to achieve in one sitting. I could not find any other option rather than, 457, RSMS or ENS visa. For these categories, I need to find a sponsor who provides me job ownership (social work). I don't know is there any other Assessment Body except AASW can assess my degree or not. IF ANYONE KNEW COMPANIES, WHICH PROVIDE SPONSORSHIP, THEN, PLEASE LET ME KNOW. IT WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL FOR ME


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

First of all, posting in all caps is considered rude. Not all would entertain questions posted in ALL CAPS

You need to improve English for Job, for sponsorship and for PR. 

Shel is right, how can you help others when you are yourself not qualified enough..

Keep practicing English, it is not very difficult to score 7.0


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

WA is still sponsoring social workers and they pay well, with plenty of positions. I worked in Alice with child welfare and quit along with dozens of others due to some terrible management there that still continues. If coming to the NT I would try Darwin first unless you want to jeopardize your career. 

I'm working for a local NGO now and looking to apply in WA. It's been super hot this summer so I'm heading for the ocean. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## bridawn (Mar 19, 2015)

*Advice/Guidance Desired*

Hey guys! 
So i'm a young professional who is in the process of gathering the necessities to apply for a Visa to work in Australia. Either Working Holiday Visa or the 457 . My goal is to be in Australia by September. 

I have a degree in Social Work, but have spent the past 4 years as a Special Education teaching assistant. I am currently looking for a human services/ social welfare position in Australia. I am wondering, will it be required of me to have my degree reviewed by AASW? Will I reasonably be able to obtain employment without having my degree verified?
Is it appropriate for me to use an agency like Sugarman International to "help" me find employment? 

I'm just looking for advice/suggestions.  Thank you!


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*do U need a DEGREE in Social Work ?*



whudndahell7 said:


> Ok, in Victoria I did not have to get my crediential assessed by AASW as I did not have a Social Work degree. DHS did not ask for any assessment. But, if you dont have social work degree, and they ask for an assessment, you will have to get assessed by ACWA (australian Community Workers Association). If you have to get assessed, plese get assessment that covers both for ceredential and migration, it cost like 600 dollars.
> 
> NT is hard because you will work with Aboriginal community in child protection in the Never Never (out in the middle of nowhere). Even if you are in Alice Springs, you might hav eto drive 4 hours to your clients (you will get training in 4WD).
> Sometimes, you might have to even FLY to your clients. So if they try to sell you on NT, make sure you do your research as it aint easy in NT. LOL.
> ...



Hello _Shel / whudndahell7 / Gemma & everyone,

Quick Question:-
I am here in SYDNEY on my Australian PR. 

Earlier during my Work Career - when I was in INDIA and USA; I was active volunteer for an NGO called DreamIndia - that ensures collecting funds, executing projects, medical camps, children events over a period of 6 years .....

Question ---
For me to get into Social Work here in AUS - do I need to have a DEGREE in Social Work as a must ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes pretty much. You may get a job as a support worker ie half the wage of social work, which isnt good anyway. Social work jobs will generally specify degree (in social work) or eligible to be admitted to AASW ie a 4yr social work degree.


----------



## drautela (May 26, 2017)

Hi, i know this is an old thread, still will appreciate if someone can guide pls.

I have 2 yrs exp as a community worker. Question i am looking to secure an understanding on securing a positive assessment from acwa for by Bachelors of Arts degree from India. Do you think this will get a positive attestation? 

Many thanks, 
Georgina Fernandez



aus2012 said:


> How difficult is it to get state sponsorship for child protection positions? I am considering applying for positions with NT, VIC, WA, NSW, and ACT. I have over 7 years of child welfare experience in the USA and I will complete my Masters in Social Work in May. My family of four is hoping to move to Australia by August.


----------

